# more MY health??



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Sometimes when i have my rats on my shoulders, they leave red marks that get horribly ichy :'(  and i love keeping them there because i can walk around with them. I find they do this on my arms and legs as well!! you think their nails are too long or maybe do i have an irritation??


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wen my rats have their next party on my body i shall take pic its amazing how many scratchs my rats can leave on me! my arms chest and back are red raw i think its just a case of how they scracth not that you have a irritation, if you think their nails are to long/sharp i found the best thing for it it to buy a concret ladder they are made for parrots but are safe for rats as i have one for my boys! or ive hurd summit about putting a rock under their water bottols but u wuld have 2 look that 1 up as im not sure of that, cement ladders are the best tho!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wen my rats have their next party on my body i shall take pic its amazing how many scratchs my rats can leave on me! my arms chest and back are red raw i think its just a case of how they scracth not that you have a irritation, if you think their nails are to long/sharp i found the best thing for it it to buy a concret ladder they are made for parrots but are safe for rats as i have one for my boys! or ive hurd summit about putting a rock under their water bottols but u wuld have 2 look that 1 up as im not sure of that, cement ladders are the best tho!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry that didnt post to start n now its posted 2ce


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

no problem, i'm going to leave a rock out of my mommys cage because i'm paranoyed that it might drop onto her little ones :!: 8O


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

try a concret ladder cuz when they play they also scratch their nails on it and it blunts them!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll see if i can find any! thnx all ....


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

the ladders are under the bird sections at pet stores and say they are for parrots but they are also sutible for rats! my boys love their ladders!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

My little boy is on me right now and i have Pj pants on my shoulders and he's helping . He's ppuurrring in my ear  i feel so loved


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I've put the rock and some other scratchy stuff and his nails are still a tad sharp. I still need to try the cement ladder but if that doesn't work am i doomed??


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I embed one of *these* in their bedding, at a point where they come to greet us, and it keeps their nails lovely and short. I noticed a difference within two days of putting one in. I too was getting an itchy neck and arms that weren't healing up. I'm almost clear, now


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

ooooo!!!! i will have to see if i can get my hands on a few of those .


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rats get urine under their nails and when they scratch us, a lot of people react badly with swelling and redness. If you get it bad, you can wash the scratches right away with soap and water and that will help.

You can put a rough tile or rock under their waterbottle, or trim their nails with clippers like I do mine when they get too long. Boys are easy, squirmy girls are hard. :roll:


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I've cleaned the scratches before and that does seem to help. I have some mini nail clipers i might try.... i'd get worried about cliping a toe off :| but with my mini ones maybe i can give it a shot .


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If you are worried about nipping a toe see if you can hold the toe so that only the part of the nail (just the tip, watch for the vein) that you need to clip is exposed and your fingers protect the toe.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

good idea, i clip my rabbits nails and dogs so i'm use to looking for the wick... well see how things go. Off to find my clippers


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I have ONE girl that will stay still for clipping. So fare she's all i've tried with. It seems to help a lot, However I have the cement blocks and "sticks" and it doesn't seem to help. Some of them I can file down a little bit with a nail file. Any other ideas?? I'm getting better with the clippers though .


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I usually need someone to help hold the rat as I clip.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sure I can find someone who can help me . Thnc poppy, I filed her nails down a little more after I cliped her nails.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

I could do with some UK alternatives for the concreet tunnel. i keep looking but i think im searching for the wrong words. got any good key words for me to search?
and i get an itchy neck two, I just imgined it was bugs in the scraches-good work out for my immune system


----------

